# I Can't Even Go On a Simple Date!



## kaystar16 (Aug 13, 2002)

I'm 18 years old and have had IBS for about 3 years now. It's been a real struggle and continues to get worse. I alternate between D and C, have pain, and severe nausea. All of my symptoms, but mainly the nausea, worsens when I get nervous or excited. Well, I have just got a new boyfriend in the past few weeks. Well, it's pretty natural to get nervous and excited around a guy you like, but when that happens to me my symptoms get so much worse. Especially if I'm alone with the guy. Medicines haven't seemed to work. Nausea is what totally kills me though. Any suggestions on how to fight the nausea so I can go on a simple date??


----------



## greg03 (May 22, 2003)

when i was first diagnosed with IBS, i felt i couldnt handle going on a date because of the problem (cuz IBS can be embarassing). But one thing i found helps a lot for those nerves you seem to be experiencing is a drug called Celexa, its over the counter unfortunately, but it really makes you not worry about those situations. I take my Celexa, and maybe a few immodiums before i go out (and bring some with me incase i happen to feel off) and im fine. Hope that helped


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

don't worry what i always do is pack some ib profen incase i have a really bad episode it's hard to tell the person that you really care about that you have IBS. Surprisingly enough though the guy that i was dating told me first that he had IBS. its can be kind of embarassing but if he or she is really cool then they'll probably want to know about it, it could be a conversation starter!


----------



## melsim (Sep 10, 2002)

If a boy really cares about you, then they should be fine if they know about your IBS.I was VERY open with my boyfriend about it because well.. he needs to know. And now that he does know, he's always very sweet and caring when it comes to working our dates around to accomidate my IBS.Now, if you've only been going out with him for a little while, I think it'd be best to tell him now before. Love is a fickle thing and if this guy can't except you for who you are and what you have, then he's not right for you.good luck.(P.S If you're on a date and you're feeling sick, TELL HIM. If you're uncomfortable, you need to learn to relax and just enjoy yourself and the time you have with him, IBS is nothing to be ashamed of. Bring immodium!)


----------

